# Paradoxa Boredom



## Solsticesun (Aug 2, 2009)

Haha I was checkin out one of my lady-mantids and noticed how littered the floor of her home is with DEATH ...so many bug parts... so yea, I was like "what if she was as big as a truck!" aaaand... this is the result of music, boredom, and dead crickets. Just thought I'd share


----------



## Opivy (Aug 2, 2009)

How morbid =0 i love it!


----------



## revmdn (Aug 2, 2009)

That's really cool, really creepy, but I like it.


----------



## bassist (Aug 2, 2009)

I like.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Aug 2, 2009)

that is awesome!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 2, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 3, 2009)

Another "awesome!" You have a substantial talent for drawing... I hope you keep it up!


----------



## Solsticesun (Aug 3, 2009)

Hahaha  love the comments everyone! Thanks!


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 3, 2009)

You're welcome.... you deserve it! Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## superfreak (Aug 3, 2009)

nice


----------



## ismart (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice! B)


----------



## Rick (Aug 3, 2009)

That's awesome.


----------



## kamakiri (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice perspective work. Like the subject too!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 3, 2009)

Great drawing


----------



## Kruszakus (Aug 3, 2009)

Death is a bi**h, and she looks to be in heat


----------



## Solsticesun (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is a stippling of one of my favorite little girls.


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 9, 2011)

AWESOME drawing skills but the first one is creepy... Still awesome!


----------



## Malti (Aug 9, 2011)

luv em


----------



## ismart (Aug 9, 2011)

That is awesome!  Cant wait to get your first pic as a tattoo. I will post a pic as soon as i get it!  

I need to make an appointment with my tattoo artist!


----------



## kamakiri (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice follow-up, and great stipple work!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2011)

I LOVE them!


----------

